# OBS Thrift API



## pashkal (Jun 7, 2020)

pashkal submitted a new resource:

OBS Thrift API - Cross-language API for managing video playbacks during the broadcast



> OBS plugin for integrating external application with OBS.
> 
> Plugin exposes certain OBS functionality via Thrift - cross-language services development framework.
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------

